
Ask HN: How do I get more feedback on my skills/progress - devWhoWantsMore
Right now I&#x27;m within an organization that seems to value protecting egos over giving quality feedback that may be better to hear in the long-run.<p>I&#x27;m trying to get people to comment on my pull requests to gain more insight into where I can improve, and I can&#x27;t seem to get feedback that is more than the occasional syntactic problem. The same is true for my 1-on-1s with my manager, and our weekly all-team code review meetings.<p>Do you have strategies for how to elicit more or higher-quality feedback from your co-workers? I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s maybe a tool that I could use to gather more anonymous feedback to get a tighter loop for improving as a developer.
======
cimmanom
Find a senior on your team whom you trust, and ask for uncensored, even brutal
feedback. Just be clear that you can handle harsh critique and that you’re
more concerned about learning than about having your feelings hurt. You can
also do the same with a peer, though you’ll get slightly more value from a
senior.

~~~
devWhoWantsMore
You're right regarding the peer reviews, but I'm looking for a way to elicit
this feedback from reluctant seniors. I've been upfront about my desire for
receiving critical feedback (even harsh) with limited response :(.

~~~
cimmanom
Perhaps start submitting PRs to open source projects, then?

